# can i put bettas with bettas and have them breed without any dead fish



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

can i get 1 male with like 7 females so that they breed and dose anyne get hurt in breeding cause i dont want to loose any fish in breeding so ya can it work??????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::-D;-)


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

:\


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No they'll fight, the babies will be eaten/die, and he females will shred each other AND the male. Also they will fight during breeding.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, no need for any of these rude posts. The person obviously does not know alot about betta fish and their nature...

They are very aggressive and will kill eachother. Not a smart idea. :3


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok thaks so only like maby a female and thats it


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

If you understand the importance of knowing all the info on breeding, and if you have the right supplies, then go for it. Only one male can be kept in a tank, or one female. One betta per tank unless you have a 20 gallon or so with a divider.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

so i cold put a seperator in my 20 gallon tank and i could put like 2 females and can i do like a sorority tank in my 20 with like 7 females?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

A Soroity for a 20 gallon is ok, though I think 7 female is a bit too much (Correct me if I'm wrong) I would go with 5 females in a 20 gallon. Lots of hiding spots and plants are needed.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok i will do 5 with lots of hidding places like caves and rocks and plants ya thanks


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

No problem


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Now you're on the right track. Good luck!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks cause i think that they are so preety so like 5 in a 20 sorority and i read that you can put a divider for like 5 of the gallons and keep a mail betta in it


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

If you were to do only female Bettas I'd go for more like 10 or 11 in a 20 gal.in a 10 gal you can do 4-7 females... I did a lot of reasearch on this at one point in time. You need a lot of hiding places (especially at the surface) Having more females is better because it spreads out the aggession. I'd do 1 Betta for every 2 gallons of water.

Just as a warning now, some females aren't cut out for the sorority life and have to be either returned or housed in a seperate tank. Good luck, but there is a lot more than it seems to a sorority...

EDIIT: if you divide, leave at least 10 gallons, and have at least 4 girls...


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok so do like plants at the top and all around and get like 5 at a time like that ?


----------

